# Divine Inspiration in Music- Quotations sought!



## michael walsh

I am pulling an article together on the subject and wonder if any posters have come across quotations similar to the following...
*
Charles Francois Gounod
Female admirer: "How do you think of those lovely melodies?"
Gounod: "God, Madame, sends me down some of his angels and they whisper sweet melodies in my ear." James Harding, Gounod (1973).

An atheistic upbringing is fatal. No atheist has ever created anything of great and lasting value."
- Wagner in conveerstion with Engelbert Humperdinck in 1880: quoted in Arthur M. Abell, Talks with Great Composers (1955)*

I am pulling an article together on this subject and wonder if any posters have come across similar quotations? So far I have Gounod, Richard Wagner (obviously): Beethoven, Brahms, Walter Legge, Dinu Lipatti, von Karajan, Mozart, James Galway ... anymore? Thanks! Michael


----------



## Aramis

> "An atheistic upbringing is fatal. No atheist has ever created anything of great and lasting value."
> 
> - Wagner in conversation with Engelbert Humperdnck in 1880: quoted in Arthur M. Abell, 'Talks with Great Composers' (1955)


Yeah, let's quote Wagner. He is moral and spiritual authority.


----------



## michael walsh

“I know several young composers who are atheists. I have read their scores, and I assure you, Joseph, that they are doomed to speedy oblivion, because they are utterly lacking in inspiration. Their works are purely cerebral … no atheist has ever been or ever will be a great composer.’ 

- Brahms in conversation with the violinist Joseph Joachim (1831 – 1907).


----------



## TresPicos

Obviously, the angels whisper in the ears of atheists too.


----------



## danae

michael walsh said:


> "I know several young composers who are atheists. I have read their scores, and I assure you, Joseph, that they are doomed to speedy oblivion, because they are utterly lacking in inspiration. Their works are purely cerebral … no atheist has ever been or ever will be a great composer.'
> 
> - Brahms in conversation with the violinist Joseph Joachim (1831 - 1907).


Are we to assume that you share this belief? 'cause it's a liiiittle over the top don't you think?


----------



## Artemis

This thread is not going too well is it?


----------



## Guest

This could be a fascinating thread but is not what *michael walsh* intended, if you are still with us *michael* what do you think [about the new direction of thread] it has been high jacked


----------



## michael walsh

All I was after was some additional evidence that many of the greatest musicians, not all of them composers but players and conductors too, claimed to owe their gifts to a higher deity. I need to do a little on Bruckner and Mahler yet. Very interesting composers.


----------



## jhar26

TresPicos said:


> Obviously, the angels whisper in the ears of atheists too.


Funny-ish Michael Jackson story. I don't know if it's true or not because if there ever was a person about whom it's impossible to seperate fact from fiction it must be MJ. Anyway, asked why he found it so hard to sleep at night Jackson allegedly said, "I must stay awake at night because every night there comes an angel who whispers new songs in my ear, and if I'm sleeping he might go away and give them to Prince!"


----------



## Elgarian

It would be a pity if this thread were hijacked into an unresolvable theism v atheism debate.

What's interesting surely is that the inspiration for the creative act is largely a mystery even to the creator. The artist never quite knows how he's done it, afterwards. He can of course go through the motions and produce something according to a formula, but that leap into the unknown that the great artist makes - that's a fascinating phenomenon, no matter whether one interprets it by evoking divinity, the collective unconscious, or anything else.

I'm reminded of an interview with Bob Dylan, who was asked about where the inspiration for his songs came from; and he shook his head and said 'Man, I just write 'em'. But to set against that 'no-nonsense' putdown, there's the epiphany he describes as having experienced onstage in 1987, when he found himself unable to perform:

"Figuring I had nothing to lose and not needing to take any precautions, I conjured up some different type of mechanism to jump-start the other techniques that weren't working. I just did it automatically out of thin air, cast my own spell to drive out the devil. Instantly, it was like a thoroughbred had charged through the gates. Everything came back, and it came back in multidimension. Even I was surprised. It left me kind of shaky. Immediately, I was flying high. This new thing had taken place right in front of everybody's eyes. A difference in energy might have been perceived, but that was about all. Nobody would have noticed that a metamorphosis had taken place. Now the energy was coming from a hundred different angles, completely unpredictable ones. I had a new faculty and it seemed to surpass all the other human requirements. If I ever wanted a different purpose, I had one. It was like I'd become a new performer, an unknown one in the true sense of the word. In more than thirty years of performing, I had never seen this place before, never been here." (_Chronicles_ vol 1, pp. 152-3)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Welcome back, *Elgarian*!


Elgarian said:


> It would be a poor response to the original question if this thread was hijacked into an unresolvable theism v atheism debate.


Yes.

However, one has to concede that the ground has shifted somewhat as to the question the Original Poster seeks to have answered. One the one hand, the title of the thread is: *Are great muscians God's voice?* On the other hand, that same poster said:


Michael Walsh said:


> All I was after was some additional evidence that many of the greatest musicians, not all of them composers but players and conductors too, claimed to owe their gifts to a higher deity.


On the point of the original question, there will be those who claim to have have God-given gifts and talents, those who claim to be energized by their faith, those who claim to receive inspiration from the Almighty. But there's something of a leap between that perspective and saying that they're "God's voice," which sounds messianic, not to mention dangerous and potentially blasphemous.

As a transitional point, I think that the issue of whether or not the best works are or are not actualized by faith-based or religiously inspired artists is as unresolvable as a theist-atheist debate.

As to the examples of musical artists claiming to derive creative power and/or motivation by their faith, I'm sure there are a wide variety of examples. Of those, I'll now add Puccini's quip "God touched me with his finger and said 'write for the theatre, mind you- _only_ for the theatre'... and I've been faithful to this supreme command."


----------



## michael walsh

Yes, the thread has been somewhat hi-jacked but there's the human weakness, which we can all be guilty of. Even so, some of the replies have been fascinating if not inspirational. And, whether intended or not, supportive. 

The question was never intended to raise issues between believers in deities, agnostics and atheists. I think we all have much to learn. To claim to be right and all others wrong is symbolic of repression and illiberalism. 

All I wished to know was if any correspondents are aware of statements made by musicians as to suggest they were given 'outside help.' 

Some people are extremely sensitive to matters spiritual; others are not. My brother could sleep sweetly in the chamber of horrors; I couldn't catch a wink in a graveyard. If you don't have that 'gift' or 'burden' don't be too quick to dismiss or mock those who have.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The question of whether musicians are the voice of God or whether artists themselves are inspired by something beyond themselves is always intriguing when one considers the somewhat freakish and illogical nature of inspiration and artistic creation. Endless artists, poets, musicians have spoken upon this. I especially like Federico Garcia-Lorca's thoughts on the "Duende" and the poet Edward Hirsch's further exploration of the same in his book, _The Demon and the Angel: Searching for the Source of Artistic Expression_ (I highly recommend). An intriguing expansion of some of these ideas can be found here in Elizabeth Gilbert's discussion of creativity and the muse from the TED talks:

http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/elizabeth_gilbert_on_genius.html


----------



## Scott Good

A friend of mine once posited "what is the point of art if there is no god?" Meaning art is a spiritual exercise - not logical or scientific. I disagree, but it did make me think for awhile.

So, there's a quote! Ben Heaslip.


----------



## michael walsh

Oh well ... there's a few lost the plot on this one; I have to concede the question has been largely hi-jacked. I did however get two worthwhile quotes from it. These will be added to those I already have and hopefully will result in an interesting, even an inspiring feature.


----------



## Artemis

danae said:


> That was exactly my point from the beginning: the title of the thread immediately forces out of the discussion all those who don't believe in god. All non believers have to be excluded from this particular conversation. But isn't that a little discriminating?


I think that a lot of people have mis-read the opening post, which, according to the last sentence, is simply asking for any other biographical references (beyond the one to Gounod) to the suggestion that certain composers were inspired by God. This has nothing whatsoever to do with one's own personal belief in any kind of deity.

This confusion might appear to be yet another example of some people barking completely up the wrong tree, or going off in all manner of irrelevant tangents, through failure to read correctly the purpose of the thread.

I believe that the kind of quotation being sought is exemplified by the following in reference to Franz Schubert:*Beethoven*: "Truly, the spark of Divine genius resides in this Schubert".

*Artur Schnabel*: " .. the composer nearest to God".

.....................................​On the separate issue of whether some threads are "a little discriminating" if one is unable to answer them, I can't see why this is an issue. There are lots of threads of the type "I'm addicted to composer XYZ" which I can't contribute to because I am not addicted to any of the composers selected. But I don't feel discriminated against in any way, and I usually keep out of those discussions.


----------



## danae

Artemis said:


> I think that a lot of people have mis-read the opening post, which, according to the last sentence, is simply asking for any other biographical references (beyond the one to Gounod) to the suggestion that certain composers were inspired by God. This has nothing whatsoever to do with one's own personal belief in any kind of deity.
> 
> This confusion might appear to be yet another example of some people barking completely up the wrong tree, or going off in all manner of irrelevant tangents, through failure to read correctly the purpose of the thread.
> 
> I believe that the kind of quotation being sought is exemplified by the following in reference to Franz Schubert:*Beethoven*: "Truly, the spark of Divine genius resides in this Schubert".
> 
> *Artur Schnabel*: " .. the composer nearest to God".
> 
> .....................................​On the separate issue of whether some threads are "a little discriminating" if one is unable to answer them, I can't see why this is an issue. There are lots of threads of the type "I'm addicted to composer XYZ" which I can't contribute to because I am not addicted to any of the composers selected. But I don't feel discriminated against in any way, and I usually keep out of those discussions.


You may think that the initial problem was caused by "misreading" the title of the thread, but, again I disagree. The question "Are great musicians God's voice?" clearly says that 1) there is a god, 2) he / she / it has a voice and 3) the only thing to ask is whether or not great musicians are this voice, meaning (probably) if god speaks to, or through, these musicians.


----------



## Artemis

danae said:


> You may think that the initial problem was caused by "misreading" the title of the thread, but, again I disagree. The question "Are great musicians God's voice?" clearly says that 1) there is a god, 2) he / she / it has a voice and 3) the only thing to ask is whether or not great musicians are this voice, meaning (probably) if god speaks to, or through, these musicians.


I agree that the the thread title is provocative. However, I assume that in cases like this, where the subject matter is potentially sensitive, people don't just read the thread title but will also read the opening post to find out exactly what information is being sought.

In this case there was no question asking what members' views are on religion. It is abundantly clear that that no belief in God is necessary to answer the only question posed which is this: _"I am pulling an article together on this subject and wonder if any posters have come across similar quotations? _[similar to the quotation relating to Gounod].

For this reason, all discussion relating to one's belief in God or otherwise is irrelevant. For example, I have answered the question in the manner requested (with my quotations relating to Schubert), and in doing so it has not been necessary for me to disclose what my religious beliefs are.

I conclude that in the context of religion some people are only too ready to read what's not there, either to rubbish it or to promote their view of it.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Musicians don't speak the voice of god, they speak their own voices using the language of composers.


----------



## michael walsh

Well said, Artemis. Thank you! Michael


----------



## danae

Artemis said:


> I agree that the the thread title is provocative. However, I assume that in cases like this, where the subject matter is potentially sensitive, people don't just read the thread title but will also read the opening post to find out exactly what information is being sought.
> 
> In this case there was no question asking what members' views are on religion. It is abundantly clear that that no belief in God is necessary to answer the only question posed which is this: _"I am pulling an article together on this subject and wonder if any posters have come across similar quotations? _[similar to the quotation relating to Gounod].
> 
> For this reason, all discussion relating to one's belief in God or otherwise is irrelevant. For example, I have answered the question in the manner requested (with my quotations relating to Schubert), and in doing so it has not been necessary for me to disclose what my religious beliefs are.
> 
> I conclude that in the context of religion some people are only too ready to read what's not there, either to rubbish it or to promote their view of it.


I agree that what the OP intended is exactly what you suggested, and it's fairly easy to answer, given the fact that, at least until the turn of the century (19th to 20th I mean), many composers and artists in general felt that way about inspiration (that it comes from god). So yes, one could simply make a reference to all known quotes regarding art and divine inspiration.

However -and I'm glad you agree on this one-, the title is, as you say, provocative. That's why I got stuck on the title rather than the intensions of the poster.

As for "reading what's not there", I can only say that one my faults is being a fan of precision in the use of language. I don't need to say more on that, I think.

As for the other thing you suggested: I don't think any of my posts "rubbished" the intentions of the OP, or the religious aspect of the thread.


----------



## Sid James

Just found these quotes by Handel on the net:

Charles Burney relates the following anecdote in a letter to Lord Mornington, 30 March, 1776:

[A Lady] being very musical, was invited by him [Handel] to a private Rehearsal of the Messiah, and being struck with the Exceeding dignity of expression in the Chorusses, and other parts of ye oratorio so inimitably sett to the sacred works, after the musick was over she asked him how it was possible for him who understood the English Language but imperfectly, to enter so fully into the sublime spirit of the Words. His answer is I think a lesson to all Composers, at least of Sacred Musick,

"*Madam, I thank God I have a little religion."*

On composing Messiah, Handel is said to have remarked (1741),

*"I did think I did see all Heaven before me and the great God Himself."*

(By the way, I'm not saying that I agree or disagree with these quotes, or that I believe in God or not, I'm just posting them for the benefit of the OP...)


----------



## chillowack

Artemis said:


> I agree that the the thread title is provocative. However, I assume that in cases like this, where the subject matter is potentially sensitive, people don't just read the thread title but will also read the opening post to find out exactly what information is being sought.
> 
> In this case there was no question asking what members' views are on religion. It is abundantly clear that that no belief in God is necessary to answer the only question posed which is this: _"I am pulling an article together on this subject and wonder if any posters have come across similar quotations? _[similar to the quotation relating to Gounod].
> 
> For this reason, all discussion relating to one's belief in God or otherwise is irrelevant. For example, I have answered the question in the manner requested (with my quotations relating to Schubert), and in doing so it has not been necessary for me to disclose what my religious beliefs are.
> 
> I conclude that in the context of religion some people are only too ready to read what's not there, either to rubbish it or to promote their view of it.


Well spoken, sir!

And I don't want to name any names--*_cough_**DANAE!!!**_cough_*--but it's possible some in this thread have been doing this very thing. 

I think it would be interesting to compile a list of atheist composers. To try and discover, once and for all, whether or not the apparent correlation between spirituality and inspiration is in fact real.

Can atheists create inspiring art? Or do their contributions lie mainly in the scientific realm?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Off-topic, but worth pointing out*



chillowack said:


> Well spoken, sir!


*Artemis* is the name of a Greek _goddess_(!)

AND (although one can't always draw gender-specific conclusions from a poster's screen-name)... 
in this case, it won't steer you wrong.

Rather than speculate about Ma'am or Miss, I sometimes just say "goddess."

O.K.: returning to the topic- quotation from *Haydn*: 
"It seems as though God gave me a cheerful heart, so I'm sure He'll forgive me if I serve Him cheerfully."


----------



## michael walsh

The story so far: Thank you everyone who has contributed:

*GREEK POET, HESIOD*

The idea of a source of inspiration beyond our own minds goes back at least as far as ancient Greece, when the 8th century BCE poet Hesiod began his tales by invoking the nine Muses: "Sing, Oh Heliconian Muses..." he commenced, claiming that the daughters of Zeus had thus instructed him to begin all his works, that mankind would know their divine source.

*LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN*

Ludwig van Beethoven was just twelve years old when his virtuosity inspired his kindly mentor, Christian Gottlob Neefe, to present the talented child to the Elector of Cologne, Maximilian Franz: "He is, I believe, touched with genius."
"Quite a word to use of one so young,' said the Elector: 'You must not let this go to your head, young man,' he added looking directly at Ludwig.
Ludwig spoke in a firm, clear voice: 'Sir. I have a gift that people say comes from God. I believe that to be true.'

*FRANZ SCHUBERT*

Beethoven said of Franz Schubert: "Truly, the spark of Divine genius resides in this Schubert".

Artur Schnabel: " .. the composer nearest to God".

*JOSEPH HAYDN*

"It seems as though God gave me a cheerful heart, so I'm sure He'll forgive me if I serve Him cheerfully."

*PUCCINI*

"God touched me with his finger and said 'write for the theatre, mind you- only for the theatre'... and I've been faithful to this supreme command."

*HANDEL*

A Lady being very musical, was invited by him [Handel] to a private Rehearsal of the Messiah, and being struck with the Exceeding dignity of expression in the Choruses, and other parts of ye oratorio so inimitably set to the sacred works, after the musick was over she asked him how it was possible for him, who understood the English Language but imperfectly, to enter so fully into the sublime spirit of the Words. 
His answer is I think a lesson to all Composers, at least of Sacred Musick;
"Madam, I thank God I have a little religion."

On composing Messiah, Handel is said to have remarked (1741):
"I did think I did see all Heaven before me and the great God Himself."

*RICHARD WAGNER*

"An atheistic upbringing is fatal. No atheist has ever created anything of great and lasting value." - Richard Wagner in conversation with Engelbert Humperdnck in 1880: quoted in Arthur M. Abell, 'Talks with Great Composers' (1955)

*CHARLES FRANCOIS GOUNOD*

Female admirer: "How do you think of those lovely melodies?"
Gounod: "God, Madame, sends me down some of his angels and they whisper sweet melodies in my ear." James Harding, Gounod (1973).

*JOHANNES BRAHMS*

"I know several young composers who are atheists. I have read their scores, and I assure you, Joseph, that they are doomed to speedy oblivion, because they are utterly lacking in inspiration. Their works are purely cerebral … no atheist has ever been or ever will be a great composer." - Johannes Brahms in conversation with the violinist Joseph Joachim (1831 - 1907). Quoted in Arthur M. Abell: Talks with Great Composers. (1955).

*DINU LIPATTI*

"Half an hour before he died he (Dinu Lipatti) was listening to records of Beethoven's F minor Quartet. To his wife he said: "You see, it is not enough to be a great composer. To write music like that you must be a chosen instrument of God."

Walter Legge, the impresario, was later to remark of Dinu Lipatti: "By the same light we may say it is not enough to be a great pianist: To play as Lipatti played you must be a chosen instrument of God. God lent the world His chosen instrument whom we called Dini Lipatti for too brief a space."

*ANTONIN DVORAK*

'life was a very uncomplicated thing to him. Instead of turmoil or neuroticism or dark brooding, we encounter a simple and sincere piety, such as only the deeply religious man is capable of.' - A writer's observation of the Czech composer.

*AMADEUS MOZART*

"The hearse, with the few mourners, then proceeded to St Mark's churchyard, but before the burial place was reached a terrific storm of snow and rain burst overhead, and with one accord the mourners turned back, and left the hearse to proceed alone. And thus the master, of whom it was prophesied that he would cause all others (composers) to be forgotten … was left to be buried by the hands of strangers in a pauper's grave, without even a stone to mark where he was laid." - Francis Jameson Rowbotham.

When a little older he (Beethoven) arrived in Vienna for the first time, he looked forward to meeting yet another great musician; Wolfgang Mozart. 
Music, he thought, the highest art, coming directly from God. How many men have such a calling? In Bonn one alone. In Vienna one alone. And now I will meet him. At last! - The Last Master. John Suchet.

*JAMES GALWAY *

"When Mozart was inspired to write Idomeneo or The Magic Flute, he was in touch with God."

"Nothing pleases me more today than when somebody says to me: "You know, Jimmy. You can hear God in your playing." It delights me to think that in some small way I am a link between God and whoever is listening."

"What I had to do instead, I decided, was to make sure I represented the composer properly to the world. Or to go a bit deeper, the composer's inspiration - which obviously came from God."

*HERBERT VON KARAJAN*

When asked where did his talent come from? Karajan said, "I was given special tools, special talents. I never had any doubts that my talents came from the Creator. My duty to Him is to exploit them to the fullest. My ambition is to make music as perfectly as possible and reach as many people as possible."

"You don't need faith to believe in God, because there are plenty of signs available of His existence. Mozart wrote a symphony as a child. Heredity cannot account for this. There is only one explanation: the Creator chooses people as His instruments to produce some beauty in a world that is all too ugly. "


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

Interesting thread, sorry I joined late.

I don't see why music would divinely inspire while carpentry isn't. Or is it? If everything creative action is divinely inspired, that kind of removes the musical focus of this thread.


----------



## chillowack

Ignis Fatuus said:


> Interesting thread, sorry I joined late.
> 
> I don't see why music would divinely inspire while carpentry isn't. Or is it? If everything creative action is divinely inspired, that kind of removes the musical focus of this thread.


I think you make a good point; and if you were to launch a discussion of inspired carpentry on some carpentry forum somewhere, I'm sure the carpenters who take pride in their work might welcome it.

I do agree that the spirit of creativity can be invoked in many different kinds of creations: from art to architecture, inventions to the remodeling of a bathroom. Anything that is "made" can be imbued with creative energy or "flow."

There is something lofty about the fine arts though, because they ennoble the human spirit like nothing else; and perhaps for this reason, classical music (which one might say resides at or near the pinnacle of the fine arts) seems an ideal milieu to discuss this topic.


----------



## danae

chillowack said:


> Can atheists create inspiring art? Or do their contributions lie mainly in the scientific realm?


Are you *cough**SERIOUS**cough?????


----------



## chillowack

danae said:


> Are you *cough**SERIOUS**cough?????


Serious about what? Wanting to know the names of some great atheist composers? Yes, I'm serious: I would like to test the thesis of this thread.

If you have any names, I would be interested to hear them.


----------



## danae

chillowack said:


> Serious about what? Wanting to know the names of some great atheist composers? Yes, I'm serious: I would like to test the thesis of this thread.
> 
> If you have any names, I would be interested to hear them.


Sorry, I don't exactly follow the religious beliefs of the composers I admire. But, given the fact that in the 20th century a lot more people claimed to be atheists than in previous periods, I'm sure you 'll find inspired composers among them.


----------



## chillowack

danae said:


> Sorry, I don't exactly follow the religious beliefs of the composers I admire. But, given the fact that in the 20th century a lot more people claimed to be atheists than in previous periods, I'm sure you 'll find inspired composers among them.


Anyone else?


----------



## danae

chillowack said:


> Anyone else?


Other than who? I didn't post any names.

But if you insist: Bartok, Varese, Janacek were atheists.


----------



## Gangsta Tweety Bird

whose voice are the bad and mediocre musicians. whats the cutoff


----------



## Simen Kjaersdalen

Shostakovich was an agnostic - there you got one of the really greatest.


----------



## michael walsh

So, out of the original question I received 82 replies ( including my own comments ) *and only five *contributions to my list: The rest went off on a tangent, discussing matters theological. I wonder how else I could have worded my request? Or will that simple question also release a tsunami of polemics too?

How about ... another thread perhaps? Can anyone recall any great musician saying he or she owed ( some of ) his inspiration to the Almighty?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

michael walsh said:


> So, out of the original question I received 82 replies ( including my own comments ) *and only five *contributions to my list: The rest went off on a tangent, discussing matters theological. I wonder how else I could have worded my request? Or will that simple question also release a tsunami of polemics too?
> 
> How about ... another thread perhaps? Can anyone recall any great musician saying he or she owed ( some of ) his inspiration to the Almighty?


Having just read through this thread, I have to agree with you that's it's truly amazing how many people have got the wrong end of the stick completely, despite a few claricatory posts along the way pointing out that belief in any kind of "god" is irrelevant to answeriing your question. Some of the replies are completely bonkers.


----------



## danae

michael walsh said:


> How about ... another thread perhaps? Can anyone recall any great musician saying he or she owed ( some of ) his inspiration to the Almighty?


Well, if that were the initial title of your thread then 1) I would 've understood it much better, and 2) I would have realized that the only _on_ topic kind answer would to be to find and list quotes from great composers, rather than embark on a discussion of religious or spiritual beliefs.


----------



## Lukecash12

Time for religious quote from musicians/composer. I think we've had our fun for long enough 

Beethoven: "The lord and I are on speaking terms, and our bickering most often gets penned onto a piece of parchment."

Famous quote of Michaelangeli: "I'm nothing but a priest of god's music." That's for you, Michael Walsh. I'm sorry your thread got cluttered with this crap. I hope this put the thread back on track for you.


----------



## michael walsh

It's been an interesting and sometimes amusing response - who would have thought that such a simple question could have aroused such a mixed bag of emotions? No wonder wars start and never finish. Such dogmatism! Never mind; there were a few additional quotes and I am left with an impressive list. Thanks for your last two.


----------



## Lukecash12

Oh, just give me a day or two. I've got quite a few quotes stacked away somewhere. Hopefully, I can come up with 5-6 more for you at least. One humorous quote from the top of my head (but it's a bit off topic): Beethoven, "Music is a dreadful thing."


----------



## michael walsh

That would be appreciated. Leaving God aside for a moment Georges Bizet, similarly distracted throughout his life by an obsession with music was quoted as saying:

*"What a beautiful art! But what a wretched profession."*

My professional musician friends epitomise that remark. They adore what they do but it does seem to consign them to relentless austerity.


----------



## Lukecash12

A quote of Handel's whilst writing the Messiah (he said this to a servant at the hotel in which he was saying):

_Once he had finished the hallelujah chorus, he spoke to the servant, _*"The lord spoke to me and hath said twas not I who wrote this but on accord of Him."*


----------



## tahnak

michael walsh said:


> *
> Charles Francois Gounod
> Female admirer: "How do you think of those lovely melodies?"
> Gounod: "God, Madame, sends me down some of his angels and they whisper sweet melodies in my ear." James Harding, Gounod (1973). *
> 
> I am pulling an article together on this subject and wonder if any posters have come across similar quotations? So far I have Gounod (obviously): Richard Wagner, Beethoven, Brahms, Walter Legge, Dinu Lipatti, von Karajan, Mozart, James Galway ... anymore? Thanks! Michael


I have always had this belief since I was 4 that good music is given to our minds by the angels and it goes back to God in the form of an offering!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

That *Bruckner* felt _inspired_ by God is to state the obvious. In addition to the vocal religious works, he dedicated his _9th Symphony_ "To our Belovèd God" (although it's said that he modestly appended 'if He'll accept it').

Bruckner did make it clear that he also considered his view of the Day of Judgement as part of his perspective. Another of his quotes: "When God calls me to Him and asks me: 'Where is the talent which I have given you?' Then shall I hold out the rolled-up manuscript of my _Te Deum_ and I know He will be a compassionate judge."


----------



## 52paul

*Bruckner *quote:
- "They want me to write differently. Certainly I could, but I must not. God has chosen me from thousands and given me, of all people, this talent. It is to Him that I must give account. How then would I stand there before Almighty God, if I followed the others and not Him?"

Sorry I can't remember the source.


----------



## 52paul

... and one from *Haydn*:

- "Whenever I think of God I can only conceive of Him as a Being infinitely great and infinitely good. This last quality of the divine nature inspires me with such confidence and joy that I could have written even a miserere in tempo allegro."


----------



## scottdoug959

From a chapter about wilderness and music in an anthology I am completing:

Lawrence Durrell observed, "music is only love looking for words." [Collected Poems 1931-74 (New York: Viking, 1980), I do not yet have the name of the poem and page reference]


----------



## scottdoug959

And the entire text of Dryden's poem "Song for St. Cecelia's Day," (Google the full text) was put to music in "Ode to St. Cecelia Day" by Handel. You can listen to the entire piece, which is all about God creating the world and refers to many music instruments and terms, at http://www.poetryfoundation.org/poem/173449


----------



## Albert7

Glazunoviana
BY JOHN ASHBERY
The man with the red hat
And the polar bear, is he here too? 
The window giving on shade, 
Is that here too?
And all the little helps,
My initials in the sky,
The hay of an arctic summer night?

The bear
Drops dead in sight of the window.
Lovely tribes have just moved to the north.
In the flickering evening the martins grow denser. 
Rivers of wings surround us and vast tribulation.


----------

